# problem with bud formation



## Hera (Dec 18, 2011)

This Mem Dick Clements has been growing well, but the last two buds have formed down in the leaves without a stem. Previous blooming was exactly what it should be. What am I doing wrong? Also the new growths are extra leggy.

https://picasaweb.google.com/101965063417889928419/MemDickClements?authkey=Gv1sRgCNvC_6jRs9XYrwE


----------



## Shiva (Dec 18, 2011)

Possibly too much light. As for the leggy part, you could try putting sphagnum moss as a top dressing.


----------



## Rick (Dec 18, 2011)

What else are you doing.

Leggy is usually more from inadequate light rather than too much. How much and how long is the plant lit up?

Humidity?
Potting mix?
Watering rate, and nature of irrigation water?
Feeding rate?

Lots of bright shiny leaves. Too much nitrogen without everything else??


----------



## Hera (Dec 18, 2011)

I fertilize lightly with my phrags because they get leaf tip burn easily. I think my water is too hard. The phrags were under Catt light in 70% humidity and about 14 hours of light.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 18, 2011)

It has a stem and its not that leggy.


----------



## Hera (Dec 20, 2011)

It's blooming down inside the leaves. The last one barely made it out of the crossing of the leaves. It has just the floppy little flower stem, not the longer thicker main stem. The old growths were much more compact than the new ones.


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 20, 2011)

I think the first thing I'd do is check the roots. It sounds to me like the plant is weakening. If the roots are good and the media is fresh, I'd check the fertilizer and maybe increase it. 

I used to water my Phrags with our well water, which was very hard. The Phrags loved the extra calcium -- the only down-side was the hard water spots on the leaves.


----------



## W. Beetus (Dec 20, 2011)

Interesting. The plant looks very healthy, but the growth is really high off the medium, and I usually don't expect that from the hybrids like Dick Clements. As Dot said, I would check the roots first and see what's going on there. If that's all good, then maybe it doesn't get enough light, causing the growth to be way off the medium.


----------

